
Update on extension support in the new Firefox for Android - robin_reala
https://blog.mozilla.org/addons/2020/09/02/update-on-extension-support-in-the-new-firefox-for-android/
======
jmiskovic
My BS senses are tingling slightly. Enabling most popular extensions seems
like a calculated move to silence the majority. Is it Mozilla's role to hand-
pick, test and optimize third-party extensions? They still don't clarify if
'unblessed' extensions will ever be allowed.

The internet is more and more consumed via mobile devices. User extensions are
the only practical way for user to control the experience. For example, Video
Speed Controller is amazing way to reign control over various video controls
all using same shortcuts. Old Reddit Redirect makes reddit useable again. Such
extensions won't be most popular but are essential to my browsing experience.

I'm not sure why Mozilla wouldn't allow any extension to run on mobile
Firefox, and just let third-party developers port/adapt extensions as needed?

------
boring_twenties
Anyone notice that it's impossible to browse to a private DNS name in the new
Firefox for Android?

It's because of DoH, but there seems to be no way to disable it on Android.
The entire 'Network Settings' tab seems to be missing from the settings page.

Even worse, it then submits the entire URL to the default search engine, even
if you manually input it starting with scheme:// and everything.

I worked around the first part by blocking 1.1.1.1 at my router, but there are
still some major annoyances. First, one has to enter the scheme:// portion to
even attempt DNS lookup (as opposed to search engine). In previous versions,
adding a trailing slash to the hostname was sufficient. And again, even with
the full URL it will send the whole thing to the search engine if the hostname
lookup fails.

While debugging this I un-disabled the Chrome app for the first time in 3
years and it doesn't seem to have any of these braindead issues. Maybe it's
time I consider if I'd rather just deal with the ads.

~~~
urineaut
[https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/firefox-dns-over-
https](https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/firefox-dns-over-https)

about:config works on the mobile variants, too. Granted, it is not the best
UX, but it works for now.

It still seems strange to me that browsers overrule the OS' and thus the
user's global preferences.

~~~
boring_twenties
about:config is gone from the Android version.

edit: However, your link was still indirectly quite helpful. A couple of hops
away, I found [https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/canary-domain-use-
appli...](https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/canary-domain-use-application-
dnsnet) which explains a better way to handle this at the network level, than
blocking 1.1.1.1.

~~~
Anon1096
I just went to about:config on Firefox Nightly for Android, so no, you're
incorrect and it's still there.

~~~
boring_twenties
No, you're incorrect. It might be in Nightly but it's not in the normal stable
version.

------
kadoban
Anyone aware of an easy way to tell if a specific extension is available or
not? I really don't want to upgrade just to find out I'm missing one I rely
upon.

~~~
lol768
If it's not on the list below, it's not available.

    
    
        uBlock Origin
        Dark Reader
        HTTPS Everywhere
        Privacy Badger
        NoScript Security Suite
        Decentraleyes
        Search by Image
        YouTube High Definition
        Privacy Possum

~~~
everybodyknows
gone missing:

Umatrix

